
At the Apple Keynote, Selling Us a Better Vision of Ourselves - mcone
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/09/12/arts/television/apple-event-iphone.html
======
quuquuquu
Yeah, I agree with the NYT on this one.

It has gone from "reality distortion field" to just good ol' "brainwashing and
fanaticism".

It's a phone, people. It's got nice images. It looks and feels nice.

But should we aspire to spend $1000 on something that has about $50 worth of
functionality and $950 worth of aesthetics pumped into it?

3.5 billion people on this earth have less than $2,200.

This phone would wipe out half their life savings.

An iphone 5c off ebay would wipe out just 3% instead.

So, to the 33m millionaires out there for whom this phone is a drop in the
bucket, I wish you and your experience very well :)

